# Old IRON review



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2012)

"We need an Old American Woodworking Machines site. Who wants it?"
Kevin put this question forth a while ago and I was surprised no one jumped at the Idea. 
So here is the deal -ya got an old tool that you like-even one you don't -give us a picture and a little or lot about it. Hand-power-american or whatever. We had no monopoly on good ol iron-the swiss and germans made a few pieces that were nice-along with others. 

I will start with "the Beast" 20" rockwell bandsaw-about 1951. At almost 7' tall and over 600 lbs it is a large tool. All original-rebuilt by previous owner and repainted. He bought it from the state for $800. and put 1200 into it. Decided he did not like working with wood-it was dirty also the saw scared him. I bought it for $800. And hell at first it scared me too and believe me- I still respect it. It will resaw 13+ inches and has plenty of power to do it. I have never slowed it down-very well balanced and smooth to operate. 
Negatives: This sucker is not mobile. Dust collection sucks or should I say it does not suck. :dash2::dash2: Barely a difference between hooking up collection and not. Hell that is what they make a broom for -right???? 

[attachment=13270]

[attachment=13271]

[attachment=13272]

Lets see some ol iron......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomInick (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice band saw. 
Walker turner drill press. Not sure of the age, but it works great. Got



it a garage sale for $5. 
I'd love to restore it some day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2012)

NICE drill press- I will give you $10....


----------



## DomInick (Nov 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> NICE drill press- I will give you $10....



Lol.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> NICE drill press- I will give you $10....



$12.50 delivered

Woohoo we have an auction going here...


----------



## DomInick (Nov 8, 2012)

Delta homecraft bandsaw. 10"
Paid $40. Uncertain of year. 

[attachment=13275]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## healeydays (Nov 8, 2012)

I love old machines and that drill press has great patina as is and I wouldn't do a thing as long as it runs well .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> "We need an Old American Woodworking Machines site. Who wants it?"
> Kevin put this question forth a while ago and I was surprised no one jumped at the Idea.
> So here is the deal -ya got an old tool that you like-even one you don't -give us a picture and a little or lot about it. Hand-power-american or whatever. We had no monopoly on good ol iron-the swiss and germans made a few pieces that were nice-along with others.
> 
> ...


You use a broom??? :davidguil:
Nice BS


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2012)

Boy they are always pickin on the meek ol man......
Here are three saws- used to be about 1 HP but now about 2/3rd's Human power. 2 10 inch Disstons one from the 1800's and the other early 1900's. The other is a jewelers fret saw made in Germany- If they only could talk. Fun to use a quality 100+ yr old tool.

[attachment=13277]


----------



## healeydays (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm looking at old bandsaws that I can use and maybe sell when we move in 2 years and just came across this woodworker's bandsaw. 

I wonder if the pulleys are made of wood too...
http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/3340205272.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daren (Nov 8, 2012)

Free in a barn, just had to haul it home...(already had a few ''parts'' from 50's saw like it, needed center section)[/u]







Clean it up a little and fill in the open extensions...










I built a left side extension and a sturdier base...





The only money out of pocket invested in the saw, link belt...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 8, 2012)

[attachment=13283]

Boyce Crane drill press from the 40's or 50's

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Boy they are always pickin on the meek ol man......
> Here are three saws- used to be about 1 HP but now about 2/3rd's Human power. 2 10 inch Disstons one from the 1800's and the other early 1900's. The other is a jewelers fret saw made in Germany- If they only could talk. Fun to use a quality 100+ yr old tool.



Those are some fine looking saws.


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2012)

[attachment=13367]

Here's a group of some of my fav's. The three hand saws, brace, bevel gauge, square and marking gauge were my dads. The rest I picked up at flea markets. The transitional plane didn't get along with the others, so it was sent far away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 11, 2012)

Brink said:


> Here's a group of some of my fav's. The three hand saws, brace, bevel gauge, square and marking gauge were my dads. The rest I picked up at flea markets. The transitional plane didn't get along with the others, so it was sent far away.


Those tools look like my tools when I started in this business (except for the clamps). No plastic junk back then, eh Greg?


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 11, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Brink said:
> ...


Yeah, you got me on that one Rob. I sold them to the Smithsonian antiquity department.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a group of some of my fav's. The three hand saws, brace, bevel gauge, square and marking gauge were my dads. The rest I picked up at flea markets. The transitional plane didn't get along with the others, so it was sent far away.
> ...


I love old tools, and I have a bunch of those clamps too! there great! If I could go back in time I'd have to take those clamps with me. :dunno:


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2012)

[attachment=13392]

Disregard the plastic clamps.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2012)

Brink said:


> Disregard the plastic clamps.


I got some nice metal clamps too, but I do love those one handed quickie clamps!


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 22, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> This is at a local antique shop called Paper Street Market.
> 
> Ok I know not iron and not mine :cray: but I think all will appreciated anyway.
> 
> ...



I would like to have that workbench


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > This is at a local antique shop called Paper Street Market.
> ...



I agree- Bet you could get it cheaper and it looks like a cool ole bench. More fun to make one though...........


----------



## Brink (Nov 23, 2012)

[attachment=13840]

Old school....


----------



## Brink (Nov 23, 2012)

[attachment=13841]

Does this count?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2012)

Brink said:


> Disregard the plastic clamps.



Kinda look Like my garage sale find this year. 15 of them from 14" to 36"- I think I overpaid though. 4 bucks a piece-total $60. here are some of them- barely used.

[attachment=13888]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> > Disregard the plastic clamps.
> ...


Nice score! Are those jorgensons?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Brink said:
> ...



Yep- lite rust and barely used.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 26, 2012)

Folks,

I have the option to pickup a Toolkraft Belt Sander/Disc Sander
Model #4345 for $50. Anyone have any experience with one? 

Mike B


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have the option to pickup a Toolkraft Belt Sander/Disc Sander
> Model #4345 for $50. Anyone have any experience with one?
> ...



I bid $55. I bought a craftsman- kinda like it but not as nice for $50 and thought I got a good deal-now I am jealous. :cray::cray::cray::cray::cray:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2012)

For $50.00 you better snap that up quick before some one else does! That's a great buy and a good quality tool. And it looks to be in good shape too. I like the open ends on the belt for sanding curved pieces. If I found a bargain like that by me I would buy it.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 26, 2012)

This is the first I've noticed this thread... boy do I have some posting to do! lol

Be back in a couple days with pictures


----------



## Brink (Nov 27, 2012)

Figured a south bend lathe would have made it here.



[attachment=14005]

Here's my '40's-'50's Atlas 6" I redid a few years back.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2012)

Brink said:


> Figured a south bend lathe would have made it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know who you where poking at Brinkster! Mine won't show up here till it's done.  Yours is very cool by the way!


----------



## Brink (Nov 28, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I know who you where poking at Brinkster! Mine won't show up here till it's done.  Yours is very cool by the way!



:)


----------



## healeydays (Nov 28, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Folks,
> ...



Well I picked it up last night and it was $50 well spent. I'm going to have to redo the on-off switches, but might update them to a more modern switch setup anyways. Other than that, it's a sweet little American iron machine. 
Toolkraft went under in 1984, but someone bought up all the remaining inventory of parts and they open 2 days a week and sell parts out of Springfield MA.


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I may have this pic elsewhere on the site, but this was my first score. It's a 1939 model Delta Unisaw. This was the first year that the unisaw was made. Unfortunately, someone had cut off a portion of the feet before I got it (barely noticable unless you know what you're looking for). Still completely usable and still has the original motor in it. I do have the original cover for it. I just needed dust collection worse than the cover in front. I wouldn't trade this one. I can stand a penny on it, start it up, and the penny will still be standing. Nice solid machine for $50.00.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 30, 2012)

Well guys, not sure if things listed here are suppose to be motorized, but here's my latest purchase and it is galvanized so there is iron in there somewhere...

I had posted on Craigslist that I was looking for a pressure pot and someone contacted me with a Sears 3 gallon from the 1970s that was never used for $25. So, I grabbed it...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Well guys, not sure if things listed here are suppose to be motorized, but here's my latest purchase and it is galvanized so there is iron in there somewhere...
> 
> I had posted on Craigslist that I was looking for a pressure pot and someone contacted me with a Sears 3 gallon from the 1970s that was never used for $25. So, I grabbed it...



Looks like it qualifies to me!!!!  nice find


----------



## healeydays (Nov 30, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys, not sure if things listed here are suppose to be motorized, but here's my latest purchase and it is galvanized so there is iron in there somewhere...
> ...



It definitely will meet the need for playing mad scientist with vacuum and pressure projects I want to try...


----------



## Brink (Dec 1, 2012)

[attachment=14215]

Lawn mower.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like you've got the biggest old iron so far.


----------



## Brink (Dec 2, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Looks like you've got the biggest old iron so far.



Someone's gotta have something bigger than that old Ford.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes someone does, I have a 4-sided planer bigger than that tractor.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Yes someone does, I have a 4-sided planer bigger than that tractor.



NO ya don't - NO pics It don't exist buddy. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes someone does, I have a 4-sided planer bigger than that tractor.
> ...



PS- stitson ross or Yates


----------



## Brink (Dec 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> NO ya don't - NO pics It don't exist buddy. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Notice how the pic posting don't work...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



J.A. Vance model 66 

These pics were taken when I bought the sawmill that this came with. This was a bonus thrown in after I have already bought the sawmill. But 4-sided planers were made by dozens of companies back in the heydays of big sawmills. 

[attachment=14254]

[attachment=14252]

[attachment=14253]

Max cut is 18" wide by 6" tall. It's deceptively large the pics don't do justice. I don't have any machinery that can pick it up I have to call one of my buddies to bring his big Mantiou loader over whenever I need to move it. that's been twice. Next move will be into one of my shop bays to restore it. Doesn't need a whole lot of work though it was in working order when it was shut down in 2004.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



How cool! Did I hear restore? I love machinery!


----------



## Brink (Dec 2, 2012)

That's a serious chunk of iron. Flat belts and all. What runs it?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Brink said:


> ...What runs it?



The engine out of a McCormick No. 141 thresher, if I don't use it for the slabber first.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2012)

The Yates I ran at the mill in early 70's was huge. You could put up to 30" blades in it. None of the guys there ever remembered anything over 24" in it. It had and electric motor for each of the 4 sides. It was an animal- 240 lineal ft of 2x6 a minute. When you ran cedar or white fir cause they were coarse you had to give it about a 5 minute break every hour or it would start burning the wood. The grader shut me down many times cause I was sending burning wood out. They would run really big pine boards-2"-24" clear. Once there was a boxcar full they went back east for molding and doors.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2012)

PS-WAY COOL planer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

Delta Millwaukee/ Rockwell 1951- Brutus my 1951 Rockwell bandsaw is behind it- I think I will call it's little brother bupcus. Heavy little sucker. Runs from almost zero RPM smooth as can be up to max. 24" from blade to the back. Original stand has wheels and locking mechanism that works great. I will have to find replacement wheels- these are a little worn- 61 years old you would think they would have lasted a little longer then that......... I need to get on line and get a manual. took the pieces off to load and haul. Unloaded myself onto the rolling desk but it is stuck there until I have a little help. Guess is 175-200 lbs. no plastic in this sucker.  $125.00

[attachment=14591]

[attachment=14592]

[attachment=14593]

[attachment=14594]

[attachment=14595]


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh yeah that's a brute. Only problem is it will probably only last another few hundred years with proper maintenance.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a question for you tool buffs and electricians- I look on line at these and they all have the same motor 110/220. Not this one. This is a leece Neville 24 volt model number W535-ac-27767. Patents on it are 1935/ 36 which I know does not necessarily mean anything but thought it my be useful. 
I think it is aftermarket but if it is it was very well done and very old. Anybody tell me any thing. I looked up Variac but I did not get far into it- this is old gear not new. Electrical aint my best gig. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2012)

My guess is looking at the plug it is wired for 110v ac but the variable speed dial and box probably converts it to 24v dc current. :dunno: Maybe pull a cover and see if there is any info on the box as far as input volts and output volts and current type. A manual may spell this out if it has a spec page. Since delta was sold to a chinese company a few years back getting parts and info can be tuff, but not impossible. Most of those older delta's had step pully's to change the speed, yours is infinatly variable and kinda rare, not many where sold or survived.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> My guess is looking at the plug it is wired for 110v ac but the variable speed dial and box probably converts it to 24v dc current. :dunno: Maybe pull a cover and see if there is any info on the box as far as input volts and output volts and current type. A manual may spell this out if it has a spec page. Since delta was sold to a chinese company a few years back getting parts and info can be tuff, but not impossible. Most of those older delta's had step pully's to change the speed, yours is infinatly variable and kinda rare, not many where sold or survived.



thanks Greg- that is what I thought happened. I just listed it on vintage machinery and maybe I will find out something there. Not one like it listed and there are a bunch. I will not be able to test until after Christmas- go to get some blades- got any Ideas on blades.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is looking at the plug it is wired for 110v ac but the variable speed dial and box probably converts it to 24v dc current. :dunno: Maybe pull a cover and see if there is any info on the box as far as input volts and output volts and current type. A manual may spell this out if it has a spec page. Since delta was sold to a chinese company a few years back getting parts and info can be tuff, but not impossible. Most of those older delta's had step pully's to change the speed, yours is infinatly variable and kinda rare, not many where sold or survived.
> ...


I order my blades from cherry tree, just google it, I usually buy Olson blades and I get them by the gross. Get a few different sizes to play with and see which ones you like best. they will let you mix and match, I do fret work so your needs are going to be different than mine. I assume this is a pin type blade on this machine? Olsen makes them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

"I assume this is a pin type blade on this machine? Olsen makes them" I do not know


----------



## Brink (Dec 13, 2012)

The variac is a variable transformer. Looks to be a 24v brushed motor.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 16, 2012)

I rebuilt the one of these (a 4-speed) some time ago. I got it from the local school district that had phased out their shop classes. It has an oil bath for the "gears" at the front of the machine. Mine was full of gunk but it was easy enough to drain and clean. The old owners manuals are on the Delta site and can be retrieved with the model number. I also was able to get parts for it on ebay. Have fun restoring it!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jan 1, 2013)

[attachment=15564][attachment=15565]I recently rebuilt this old band-saw; it was made by LAIDLAW. It now has a new motor (5hp), new tires and blade and new paint. It cut this piece of hickory with no problems at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 1, 2013)

[attachment=19526]

This just started its first day toward becoming old iron. 250 hp, 32" chipper


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 1, 2013)

My latest acquisition a couple years ago was an air hammer (88 lb) - Striker 88. Weighs about 2 ton and I move it around with an engine hoist ... and lots of knuckle skin. It's nice when you need to really flatten a block of wood :i_dunno: Or sometimes to hammer out some ironwork.

[attachment=19544]

[attachment=19545]

7 HP electric motor
[attachment=19546]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> My latest acquisition a couple years ago was an air hammer (88 lb) - Striker 88. Weighs about 2 ton and I move it around with an engine hoist ... and lots of knuckle skin. It's nice when you need to really flatten a block of wood :i_dunno: Or sometimes to hammer out some ironwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's not a machine you see everyday, very cool. Do you hammer hot steel in it? or cold? or both?


----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> My latest acquisition a couple years ago was an air hammer (88 lb) - Striker 88. Weighs about 2 ton and I move it around with an engine hoist ... and lots of knuckle skin. It's nice when you need to really flatten a block of wood :i_dunno: Or sometimes to hammer out some ironwork.
> 
> 7 HP electric motor



Wow! That looks loud.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 2, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > My latest acquisition a couple years ago was an air hammer (88 lb) - Striker 88. Weighs about 2 ton and I move it around with an engine hoist ... and lots of knuckle skin. It's nice when you need to really flatten a block of wood :i_dunno: Or sometimes to hammer out some ironwork.
> ...



I only hammer hot steel in it. Cold steel would ruin the dies. I hand hammered for decades, then designed and built a 30-ton hydraulic press (also for hot steel), then eventually bought this. Due to various "life" circumstances, I have not used this air hammer much at all. But ... look forward to it. It is like being able to hammer with a 88 pound hammer .... hitting softly or hard ... at up to 120 times per minute. Way better than my old tired arm.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2013)

I purchased this burke #4 horizontal mill with vertical milling attachment, great shape but will need some repairs to the table drive. Handles turn very smoothly and it still has the scrape marks on the table and ways. It will be a perfect companion to my south bend lathe. It is date stamped on the way column 7-12-42, 110v motor with gear reduction. This thing is in remarkable shape for it's age. I hope to get this thing home on tuesday, I'll take it apart to move it.

[attachment=21865]

[attachment=21866]

[attachment=21867]


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Now that (horizontal mill) was an excellent find! Something I'd grab in a heartbeat ... 'cause I need more equipment!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2013)

Another very cool old machine Greg!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2013)

I went and picked up the Burke mill today, very easy to disassemble and move, piece of cake with 2 guys. It won't get unloaded and moved into my basement shop until the weekend though. I took some pics with my camera before I took it apart and they came out better with mine even with the crappy light. On closer inspection the mill has been painted, maybe one day I'll give it a full restore, but for now I just want to get her up and running and use it side by side with my lathe. Heres some pics. 
Right now she's set up with a horizontal cutter.
[attachment=22089]
Look at the size of that motor! Huge for a 110v, with a oil lube gear reduction box. The motor assy has got to weigh about 100lbs.
[attachment=22092]
The motor tag, 1720 rpm motor speed but only 280 rpm shaft speed. Think she'll make some torque?
[attachment=22094]
And this is the coolest part, American iron from the past. And a small knee mill to boot.
[attachment=22095]
A cool tag, Timken bearings!
[attachment=22096]


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay ... I'll offer $100 plus shipping ... one or two LFRB should do it ... What? This isn't the auction site?


----------



## Brink (Apr 3, 2013)

Greg, that is sweet! And yes, the size of that motor, for 1/2 hp.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, I finally got the mill home and set up in the shop next to the south bend. They are a good match for each other, same vintage. Here's some better pics.

My trashed shop. too many projects going on all at once! A.D.D. ya think?
[attachment=22561]
The mill in it's new home next to the lathe.
[attachment=22563]
The next few pics show the condition of the table and saddle, good scrape marks.
[attachment=22564]

[attachment=22565]

[attachment=22566]
These last 2 pics show a different scrape pattern between the table and saddle. This tells me that at one time the machine was re-scraped, but done right.
[attachment=22567]
I have filled all the oil cups and oiled everything that needs to be oiled, powered it up and threw the switch, she runs smooth and quiet. There's something very cool about running a machine that's older than you. When this thing is running it has that old electrical and oil smell...exactly like an old lionell train set....that really brought back memories.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a few more pics. I had to try out the vertical attachment to see how it worked, change over was easy and she was just as smooth and quiet under power.

[attachment=22568]
The collet arbor is laying on the table
[attachment=22569]
You can see that the bracket that mounts to the top column can be mounted to either side of the vert attachment for greater range.
[attachment=22570]
A little hard to see in this pic but the numbered graduations are very clear, the previous owner took very good care of this mill.
[attachment=22571]
I am thinking of mounting an electric power feed to the table instead of the pto driven off of the cutter shaft. That way I would have full power to the cutter. I have all the original parts and it would be easy to convert back for historic reasons.
[attachment=22572]


----------



## Brink (Apr 7, 2013)

That is too cool!


----------



## Brink (Apr 7, 2013)

[attachment=22584]

Here's some iron I found today.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I have a new addiction, I can't stop looking for and finding old machinery. I think I have found an old wells horizontal metal bandsaw, they are still in business and a Michigan company, they are called Wellsaw now. The saw is about the same vintage as my other metal working machinery. Maybe I should call it "ye old machinery shop"....LOL It's not a done deal yet but I think I will make it happen. I'm hopeless. If I do complete this deal I will post pics. Not sure of the condition, may need some work, has a three phase motor that I might swap out or look into a cheap vfd again. :dunno: Might just do a full on restore of this one. :dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think I have a new addiction, I can't stop looking for and finding old machinery. I think I have found an old wells horizontal metal bandsaw, they are still in business and a Michigan company, they are called Wellsaw now. The saw is about the same vintage as my other metal working machinery. Maybe I should call it "ye old machinery shop"....LOL It's not a done deal yet but I think I will make it happen. I'm hopeless. If I do complete this deal I will post pics. Not sure of the condition, may need some work, has a three phase motor that I might swap out or look into a cheap vfd again. :dunno: Might just do a full on restore of this one. :dunno:


Update........saw purchased, just need to pick up and post pics.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 26, 2013)

Brink said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you've got the biggest old iron so far.
> ...



Hows this? 1964 pettybones straight mast fork lift. Bought this to move logs when I started milling. Now I have a nice track loader and hardly use it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2013)

Does that have a flathead Chrysler 6 cyl. ??


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 26, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Does that have a flathead Chrysler 6 cyl. ??



No sir this one has a continental 4cyl flat head. Pettibones made 3 models like this the super 4 (which I have) the 6 & 8. The bigger ones may have a 6 cyc :i_dunno:


This is my other pieces of ol' iron a WWII era delta lathe. I placed a WTB add on Cl when my last lathe took a digger on me. I bought this one for $175 with some accessories but not cast iron legs. The spindle bearings are tight and it was ready to start turning so I forked over the cash no questions asked. Since then I have missed out on several parts lathes until I finally was the first one to the punch. (apparently these lathes are still popular) I got the cast iron legs a few months back with another lathe for $150 and promptly switched out the rickety angle iron legs I had with the cast iron ones and sold the extra lathe for the same $150 I bought it for. There is a pulley system that mounts under the lathe which will give it 16 speeds instead of 4. Still looking for that part and it will be completely original. (with the exception of a modern chuck and live center in the tail stock)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 30, 2013)

[attachment=28508]



[attachment=28509]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2013)

Too funny brinkster! On an old iron topic.....going to Ohio to get the bandsaw tomorrow, should have some pics of it tomorrow as well. I was gonna try to get together with the duckman as I will be going right by his place but he will be workin and I need to get back home quickly and maybe get to work my part time job as well.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/MonkeyWrench_zpsf79f89ba.jpg


----------



## Brink (Jul 30, 2013)

Hahahahaha


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2013)

I must be hopelessly addicted to old machinery. This is a cool old wells metal bandsaw, they are still in business and called wellsaw now, a Michigan based company. This saw was made in Michigan, sold to a machinery sales company in Rhode Island and somehow ended up in Ohio, now it's back in Michigan where it was born. This saw is 99% complete, everything works as it should, it's a 3 phase motor so I haven't powered it up yet. I will need to get a vfd for it later. I purchased this thing for future use. It does not have cooling but that's ok as it will be in an unheated garage and the coolant would just freeze. I can use spray lubes or lube sticks. For the smaller materials I will be cutting it will be just fine. This thing is way bigger than I pictured  that's a bonus. It's rated to cut a 5" round but I think it will do bigger. Took 4 men to get it out of the truck, all cast iron and steel. I am going to contact the company and see if I can get an age of it. I will power this thing up and see how she works and use it a bit to see if it has any issues. 
Do you smell that?...........I smell a full on restore coming! 

Click on the images for better pics.
My truck has a 6 1/2' bed to judge the size of this thing
[attachment=28559]

[attachment=28560]

[attachment=28561]
So far the only thing I find missing is a band wheel cover, I will either buy or make one, I would like to use original parts as much as possible.
[attachment=28562]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is another one for you Greg http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/3972198533.html


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 1, 2013)

We have one just like that in the maintenance shop of the Injection molding plant I work in. I caught wind a week ago that they were supposed to be selling it and buying a new one. If all goes well it may end up in my garage. 


woodtickgreg said:


> I must be hopelessly addicted to old machinery. This is a cool old wells metal bandsaw, they are still in business and called wellsaw now, a Michigan based company. This saw was made in Michigan, sold to a machinery sales company in Rhode Island and somehow ended up in Ohio, now it's back in Michigan where it was born. This saw is 99% complete, everything works as it should, it's a 3 phase motor so I haven't powered it up yet. I will need to get a vfd for it later. I purchased this thing for future use. It does not have cooling but that's ok as it will be in an unheated garage and the coolant would just freeze. I can use spray lubes or lube sticks. For the smaller materials I will be cutting it will be just fine. This thing is way bigger than I pictured  that's a bonus. It's rated to cut a 5" round but I think it will do bigger. Took 4 men to get it out of the truck, all cast iron and steel. I am going to contact the company and see if I can get an age of it. I will power this thing up and see how she works and use it a bit to see if it has any issues.
> Do you smell that?...........I smell a full on restore coming!
> 
> Click on the images for better pics.
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Here is another one for you Greg http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/3972198533.html


That looks like an accident waiting for a place to happen  I wouldn't want to get my schwartz measuring instrument cought in that chain.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another one for you Greg http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/3972198533.html
> ...



Well hopefully we are taking any pictures live in your shop cause it seems your Swartz would have to be exposed. 
It is not quite rated OSHA........................


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I must be hopelessly addicted to old machinery. This is a cool old wells metal bandsaw, they are still in business and called wellsaw now, a Michigan based company. This saw was made in Michigan, sold to a machinery sales company in Rhode Island and somehow ended up in Ohio, now it's back in Michigan where it was born. This saw is 99% complete, everything works as it should, it's a 3 phase motor so I haven't powered it up yet. I will need to get a vfd for it later. I purchased this thing for future use. It does not have cooling but that's ok as it will be in an unheated garage and the coolant would just freeze. I can use spray lubes or lube sticks. For the smaller materials I will be cutting it will be just fine. This thing is way bigger than I pictured  that's a bonus. It's rated to cut a 5" round but I think it will do bigger. Took 4 men to get it out of the truck, all cast iron and steel. I am going to contact the company and see if I can get an age of it. I will power this thing up and see how she works and use it a bit to see if it has any issues.
> Do you smell that?...........I smell a full on restore coming!
> 
> Click on the images for better pics.
> ...


Just a little update that explains the sheer mass of this thing, I cleaned of the model and serial number tag with a rag and a little motor oil, it is clearly a model 8m and not a 5m as it was sold as.  That's a bonus and means I got more saw than what I paid for, larger capacity......and well larger everything. 600lbs instead of 400lbs. Boy do I feel lucky.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 6, 2013)

These oldies but goodies followed me home yesterday, anyone know anything about the vise? heavy as heck, 6" jaw. The old grinding wheel is 19"


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2013)

Holy mega stones Shoeless Joe, I'd love to have a grinding wheel like that!

Awesome find.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Holy mega stones Shoeless Joe, I'd love to have a grinding wheel like that!
> 
> Awesome find.



Well my friend, being as how you never use the exclamation point in your posts, I guess this stone must be tickling your fancy, so that can be arranged my friend, I have no use for it. Lets see what we can work out. Also, the face of the stone is not grooved at all it is as smooth as a babys bottom.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2013)

No no no I didn't mean to infer I want *that* one. Please keep it. If you still want to get rid of it in a month or three I'll send you some wood whenever I can get back into the woods - we could work something out I am sure. But for now hang on to it. Thanks for the gesture though. 

:thanx:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2013)

Both look like great tools, that wheel will do best at slow speeds. :hatsoff:


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that I got my new-to-me bandsaw put back together, I thought I'd submit it for a nice piece of old iron.

14" Delta Milwaukee Bandsaw, built in 1946. I wanted to get it up and running in my shop sooner rather than later, so I just put it back on the stand it was on. The stand it sits on (not in the picture) is wood and is probably as old as the saw. Still running what I'm guessing is the original motor that was hooked up to it - an old Delco 1/2HP. I found a digital copy of the manual for the saw online, and 1/3HP is what Delta recommended for this saw, 1/2HP if using the riser block.

I tested it when I bought it to make sure it worked and nothing was out of line, but it ran for the first time in my shop last night! Since bringing it home, I have rewired it, cleaned it up a bit, and put it back on the stand. Need to get new tires and blades yet, but it runs and it cuts! Sometime down the road, probably next year sometime, I'll build a new base for it. If I happen to stumble upon a deal on a larger motor someday, I'll probably swap out for a larger one, but for now I'll run it with what it came with. Right now everything runs well, and I'm really looking forward to putting this thing to work!

[attachment=30580]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice saw Matt, With the dowel cutter and that original light- the seller "paid" you quite a bit to take that saw.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice saw Matt, With the dowel cutter and that original light- the seller "paid" you quite a bit to take that saw.



Yeah, I'd say that for the $150 I paid for everything, I got a very good deal on that saw! 

The light is missing the shade, so I'd guess that it's probably not worth anything at this point? The shade that came on it is an old tin can, with the edges cut rough and a rough hole cut in the bottom!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2013)

A friend of mine has a saw just like that, I have a newer version of it, lots of aftermarket stuff available for these saws. I upgraded the tension spring on mine with a carter spring, you should think about doing that with yours due to it's age. If you change the tires go with urethane, they will last longer.
Greg


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> A friend of mine has a saw just like that, I have a newer version of it, lots of aftermarket stuff available for these saws. I upgraded the tension spring on mine with a carter spring, you should think about doing that with yours due to it's age. If you change the tires go with urethane, they will last longer.
> Greg



Greg, are you reading my mind? Because those two things are something I've been thinking about - especially the tires, because they definitely need to be changed.

I've already decided to order the spring whenever I buy blades, and from the reading I've done, I'm thinking some Cool Blocks too.

The tires leads me to a question I was going to ask very soon. Which tires should I get? Have been thinking that I'll get urethane ones, but am not sure which ones to buy? Is there a brand you'd recommend? Or are they all going to be pretty much the same?

I've tried to do some of my own research on this, but there are as many opinions as to which tires I should buy as there are bandsaw owners out there... I even read a post somewhere that a guy made recommending just wrapping the wheels with masking tape in place of tires, saying he's been doing that for 20 years. Yeah, I think it's best to avoid that one...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2013)

Sprung said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine has a saw just like that, I have a newer version of it, lots of aftermarket stuff available for these saws. I upgraded the tension spring on mine with a carter spring, you should think about doing that with yours due to it's age. If you change the tires go with urethane, they will last longer.
> ...


The carter products are time tested and proven and even available at wood craft if their is one near you, highland wood working is also a good source for delta parts. Stuff for these saws is pretty competative as far as price goes unless you find stuff on sale. Rubber tires are grippier but don't last as long and sap and wood chips seems to stick to them more, urethane tires are the way to go imo. And I would avoid the masking tape fix too, LOL. And as far as brands go, no they are not all the same, beware of china! Stick with the carter stuff, jmo.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



Greg- Matt is in ND- nothing is near him................:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Greg- Matt is in ND- nothing is near him................:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



 It's funny cuz it's true! 

(Greg, the nearest Woodcraft is 5 hours away, down in the Twin Cities! I visited a Woodcraft store in Saginaw, MI for the first time this summer when I was back in Bay City to visit my parents.)

Yes, it does seem that the Carter products are universally recognized as worth it and the way to go. As far as tires go, I was looking at either Carter or these: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085408/42007/PS-Wood-Urethane-Bandsaw-Tires-for-14-Bandsaws.aspx as they also seem to be spoken well of. Even though they're cheaper, I'll agree about avoiding China. Besides, I've got good old AMERICAN iron - and I'm trying to avoid slapping Chinese stuff on it if possible.

As far as stuff sticking to the rubber, that's the problem I've got with the bottom wheel. It is just about continuously covered around the wheel with gunk and it's embedded into the rubber, so there's no sense in even trying to clean that wheel. The top wheel is a different story, that one is starting to crack a little on the edges and has a groove wore into where it should be crowned.

Greg - Thanks for the advice you've given - you've answered some questions I've been trying to find answers to and was getting ready to ask here!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2013)

They also make brush kits to clean the wheels as you are using the saw, you can make your own too. That's a mod I still need to do, I never think about it until I use the saw.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> They also make brush kits to clean the wheels as you are using the saw, you can make your own too. That's a mod I still need to do, I never think about it until I use the saw.



I've seen a number of pictures where people use toothbrushes, so I think that's what I'm going to try on that front.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's my latest tool purchase. The metal box and a few other things put this one at the mid teens. Everything is there and the rosewood is in excellent shape considering it's age and the fact that it was used and not just stuck on a shelf.


----------



## Brink (Sep 19, 2013)

45! Saaweeeet!


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 19, 2013)

The other nice thing is there are apparently LOTS of set of cutters out on the interwebz so I can replace a few that are getting a little short.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> Here's my latest tool purchase. The metal box and a few other things put this one at the mid teens. Everything is there and the rosewood is in excellent shape considering it's age and the fact that it was used and not just stuck on a shelf.


Me want one too!


----------



## Sprung (Sep 19, 2013)

That 45 looks nice - in great shape! I hope to have one someday too.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 19, 2013)

Sprung said:


> That 45 looks nice - in great shape! I hope to have one someday too.



I found this one in a garage that looked like it had been an old cabinet shop. I really want some of the other tools that were there but he wasn't ready to part with any of the others yet, the only reason I think he let the 45 go was he has several others, one from the 40's still brand new never out of the box. that was the one I really wanted :hookup:


----------



## Chemeleon (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, so...I might have a slight problem with size, but in this case, bigger is just so dang cool.

There's a fairly regular stream of machinery auctions around here, and earlier this year I spotted an old machinists shop going out of business. Near the end of the auction was a drill press no one seemed particularly interested in, looked neat in the picture, so I bid $225, and voila, new drill press. I get there though, and, well...its just a _little_ bigger than it looked in the picture. Turned out to be close to 9' tall, somewhere around 3200 pounds. Needless to say, that took me forever to take apart into chunks I could move with a shop crane and pallet jack, and to make things more fun, the building was being torn down the next day. Eventually though, got it home, repainted (mostly, there's two spots left to do) and setup in my shop. 80-90 years old, and the gears inside still look brand new and it purrs :)

Its a Cincinnati & Bickford Super Service 24. 5hp motor (biggest 5hp I've ever seen, its huge) driving MT3, forward and reverse, gear head driven variable speed via lever and power feeed, and *11" stroke*. Probably built sometime in the 1920's or 30's

The only part missing was the coolant pump for when you're drilling metal. Turns out the company (or its offspring anyway) is still around, so I got a quote for a replacement pump... yea, that's not happening - several grand for just the pump. I'll live with it being "incomplete" :)

I've got a few other big old tools, but this is definitely the neatest of them.

[attachment=31660]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 25, 2013)

Very cool and a great story too! Some of the old Cincinnati stuff was massive and rock solid. Show some of your other gems.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 25, 2013)

Great thread! I hope this continues with lots more posts!


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 25, 2013)

Wowza that's a big drill press, should be able to drill anything with that geared beast! I worked at a foundry when I was in high school and I drilled castings with a cincinatti drill press very similar to that one, the only difference was it had a giant t-slot table with x/y axis so you could just move the table instead of moving and reclamping the work piece, it was a 5hp beer keg size motor as well


----------



## Chemeleon (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd love to have a table like that - building some sort of heavy duty xy clamping setup for it is on my todo list actually. The commercial ones I've seen either look too wimpy, or cost too dang much for my taste. Beer keg is a good way to size the motor :) From what I've read, it should be able to do a 1.5" hole in steel, though I've not yet given it a stress test to see. I do know, it'll drill a pepper mill blank in one pass :)


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2013)

Did some work on my bandsaw today! 


Cool blocks have replaced the stock steel blocks.
Carter urethane tires were just put on the wheels.
Replaced the stock tensioner knob with a piece of 3/8" all thread (to match the stock nut) and one of these, with the addition of this handle. I figure that will make the tension a lot easier to adjust. Plus, it'll greatly reduce the temptation to leave the blade tensioned when I won't be using the saw for a while.
Have also been working on building a fence for the saw. I'm incorporating some design ideas I saw online, as well as some of my own ideas. It will also have the ability to adjust for blade drift too.
Have to get the bottom wheel back on yet. There was some light rusting of the drive shaft where the wheel was and, after cleaning up the rust dust that was there, there is some very light pitting. Going to have to give the shaft a few swipes with some 400 or 600 grit sandpaper to be able to get the wheel back on as beating it back on with a hammer would not be a good idea.
Also got a couple blades delivered - a 1/2" WoodSlicer resaw blade from Highland and a 1/4" 6TPI blade to get me started.
Replacing the old, worn drive belt with a link belt. Should help reduce some vibration.
Also going to try and add in some dust collection right under the table that I can hook up to my shop vac.

Going together well! I'll post some pictures when it's making sawdust again. Everything is in overall great shape for a saw built in 1946! Can't wait to get it into service in my shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like it will be better then new!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2013)

That's what I'm hoping for! Eventually I'd like to also build a new stand for it. I'd also like to upgrade the motor to something bigger someday, but for now I'm sure the 1/2hp that came with it will work well for me. Besides, 1/2hp is what Delta recommended for this saw with riser block (1/3hp without riser block) back in 1946! (And the motor I've got is just as old as the saw! Have previously replaced the wiring, as old, cracking wires are not good.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds great, all good improvements, a little more horse power never hurts either. 
One more thing, where's the pics?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2013)

Forgot to take a camera into the shop today - Ooops! Will try to get some when I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, got a couple pics. One of the whole saw as it currently sits. One closer in of the top to show off my new tensioner wheel. The price was certainly a lot better than what anybody wanted to sell me for something that does the same thing.

Managed to get the bottom wheel on this evening!

I went to put on the link belt and noticed that the two pullies are out of line by roughly 1/2". Going to have to do something about that now too.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get it operational. Also forgot to mention that it'll also be getting a new tensioner spring, but that hasn't arrived yet. After I ordered it, I got a notice it was backordered. It's shipped now and will be here sometime next week.

As it's part of the saw and its history, I'm thinking about keeping the old light with the cut up tin can for a shade. If I do, I plan to rewire it and knock the sharp edges off the can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2013)

Way to go, you are doing some positive upgrades and tuning. I like the tin can shade too, but it will get hot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, shade did get hot in the few minutes I had it on previously. Am thinking I might have to poke/drill some ventilation holes in it. Or maybe eventually change it out for a LED light fixture that won't get hot and burn me if I bump it!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2013)

Sprung said:


> Yeah, shade did get hot in the few minutes I had it on previously. Am thinking I might have to poke/drill some ventilation holes in it. Or maybe eventually change it out for a LED light fixture that won't get hot and burn me if I bump it!


IKEA has a $10 gooseneck LED. I added a magnetic base to one on my saw, and it works well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

DKMD said:


> IKEA has a $10 gooseneck LED. I added a magnetic base to one on my saw, and it works well.



I'll have to look into that. Would have to order it - the nearest IKEA is 5 hours away!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2013)

Sprung said:


> I'll have to look into that. Would have to order it - the nearest IKEA is 5 hours away!


Not sure they'll do mail order on them... At least they wouldn't a couple years ago when I got mine. We don't have an Ikea anywhere close to here either, but maybe someone on WB lives near one?


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

Just found it on their website - looks like I can order it online. Otherwise I'd have to ask a WB'er to take time out of his shop to go get me one, or for my inlaws to make a stop as they're passing through the Twin Cities on their way here to visit in a couple weeks.

Thanks for the heads up! Looks like a nice light. Going to have to get myself one for the saw, and maybe a second one for elsewhere in the shop.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

It's alive! 

Took care of the misaligned pullies - cut open the opening in the homemade stand where the belt passes through and adjusted one of the pullies so it all lines up. I'm sure aligning the pullies and switching to a link belt both contributed to eliminating the really bad vibration that was present when I first brought the saw home. Now it runs very smoothly.

Had to remove my new tensioner for the time being. Need to regrind the end of the rod that contacts the frame of the saw - didn't quite duplicate the point that was on the stock tensioner, and it wanted to wander and bend the all-thread when I tried to tension it. Tensioner spring came today, but didn't check the mail until after I had the saw up and running, so it hasn't been installed yet.

Put on the Woodslicer blade I got from Highland. Oh my, does it cut!  The saw performed very well. Cut through a stack of red oak about 3 inches thick with what seemed like no effort. Very smooth cuts! Can't wait to try and cut something bigger and try resawing! If Katy hadn't been asking me to call it a day in the shop, I would have probably tried to cut every piece of wood in sight!

I am VERY happy with this saw! Right now it's probably running better than it ever has. With proper care, I'm sure this saw will last at least another 67 years, and then some.

Still to do:

Redo the grind on the end of new tensioner
Replace the tensioner spring
Dust collection to hook up to my shopvac
Finish building the fence
Sorry, I'm a bad WB'er - no pics from today.  Forgot to take a camera into the shop and once I had the saw up and going, I was being called to vacate the shop and call it a day. Will get pics next time I've got the saw going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2013)

And there you have it, proof that with a little effort and some tuning,(tlc), you can get excellent results with older machinery. Good on you for your efforts, bad on you for no pics! LOL. Seriously, it just shows how well a saw can cut with a smaller motor if it is tuned and has a good blade. Congrats on your new old saw, it will serve you well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks, Greg!

Yes, bad on me for no pictures. I'll go sit in the corner now... lol!

Earlier this year I had my eye on starting to save up for a new Rikon. I considered just aiming for the 10" one, as I could have probably purchased it this year or early next year. Then I decided that I probably would be much happier with the 14" one, especially with it's large resaw capacity. I hadn't started saving when this saw came up on Craigslist. I'd say I'm much happier with this saw than if I had gone out and bought a new one. It runs so well. And it feels so good to take this old, well built saw and give it some tlc and make it purr. There was an old Delta 6" jointer on Craigslist recently of roughly the same vintage that looked like it was in good working order and well taken care of for only $150. I really wish I had the money at the time, because now that I've got one piece of old iron, I want more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2013)

Matt, it's a sickness, it's like the wood addiction thing. I have enough wood but i still always look. Machines are the same thing with me, I have a fascination with the old iron. My problem now is I am out of room, I need to move to someplace with a barn or multiple garages or outbuildings, it's just a dream now. I do have a cool old metal cutting horizontal saw that I want to give the treatment to, maybe next summer. I swear a lot of the older stuff works better than the new stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2013)

For those of you that prefer hand tools.....or should I say foot. 1876

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry about small pics- I took off of craigs list


----------



## sbwertz (Nov 21, 2013)

My 1946 Delta band saw. 

Before






and after

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a little story, kind of a good things come to those that wait. The shop I bought my south bend lathe from I go to on a regular basis for my work, I have a good working relationship with the owner. When I was restoring the lathe I bought from him I asked if I could go upstairs and look around and see if I could find any other parts for the lathe, he said sure go ahead. I didn't find any lathe parts but I did see a vintage Baldor tool grinder on a cast iron pedestal. 2 of the lock handles for the tables are either broken or missing, the wheels are shot and need to be replaced, shade is missing for the light. That's the bad, the good is, motor works and is reversible, everything is cast iron, even the drip trays, coolant cup is there. This was discovered about a year ago, I offered him $50.00 for it several times, then after a few more months I offered him $100.00 several times, still no deal. So I quit asking and just figured it was not going to happen. Last week I was in his shop and saw that his shop snow blower was in bad shape, I told him I would get him the parts for it from my part time job as I work in a power equipment shop. So I got the parts for him and fixed his snow blower up and showed his guys how to maintain it. He asked what he owed me and I said just pay me for the parts, I used my discount and saved you a few bucks, you just owe me $26.00. He said how about I just give you that grinder you want and we call it even, I was stunned and I think my jaw hit the floor, I did not expect that or see that coming at all. I thanked him repeatedly and told him how much I needed that grinder. I plan to fix it up this summer and paint it, I'll fix anything that is broken or needs replacing. Other than the 2 lock knobs and some new wheels and a shade for the light I don't think it needs anything else. here's a couple of crappy cell phone pics in a low light shop.


 

 

 
Now a lot of guys might not know the value of this tool, it is really quite a score! They are about $1000.00 new today, cheap chines copy's can be had for 2 to 3 hundred, but they are not old Baldor iron. So the sickness continues, and now I have 2 machines to restore this summer, this grinder and the old iron wells horizontal metal band saw. Both will be cool when done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a video of My 1942 Burke #4 mill running with a vertical end milling attachment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was looking a picture of my stack of blanks and I realized I had missed posting one of my oldest pieces of Iron. I think the patents are in the 1800's. I could put the car on this sucker and still move it. Heavy duty is an understatement.



 

It has 700-900 lbs on it and it moves with ease. one thing though, if you are wearing tennis shoes you absolutely do not want to run this sucker over your foot-even empty.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SENC (Jan 30, 2014)

Note to fellow midnight raiders... the cart is already packed, we just need a quick way to hitch it to the truck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2014)

This one is for Greg- here is a cool old lathe- note the wooden pulley/belt wheels- 125 years old and still look like they have some miles on them.

An amazing piece of Industrial Americana, this Antique Seneca Falls STAR Metal Lathe was in working order when it was removed from the original owner's Odessa, WA farm shop.
Stamped into the iron reads Patd. June 30, 1885 or 6, and August 20, 1889. It is attached to a platform, and includes a motor, belts, wooden wheel, several chucks, gears and numbered tool holders. 
It is extremely heavy, and it will be local pick-up only, in Odessa, WA, unless shipping arrangements are made by the buyer.
Serious inquiries only-


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2014)

a few more pictures- looks like this was retrofitted from flat belt to more modern motor- I wonder how old that motor is? The brushes on the end of the armature kinda date it. I have not seen a motor like this.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry all I tried to get pictures larger here is the link until it goes away http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/4314630116.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2014)

Very cool. I wonder how many pieces of farm equipment that lathe has made parts for and repaired. It was originally set up for an overhead drive off of a leather belt, The belt is in the bucket. There is probably one of those in Henry ford museum all restored and preserved. The price is rather high on that one unless it was for a collector with a large budget. But still cool to see. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool. I wonder how many pieces of farm equipment that lathe has made parts for and repaired. It was originally set up for an overhead drive off of a leather belt, The belt is in the bucket. There is probably one of those in Henry ford museum all restored and preserved. The price is rather high on that one unless it was for a collector with a large budget. But still cool to see. Thanks Mike.




I agree on price being high greg. Just thought it was cool gear. We do not see that belt stuff in my neck of the woods.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2014)

It probably spent many years in a farm shop with other equipment run off of steam, water, or a tractor pto.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> It probably spent many years in a farm shop with other equipment run off of steam, water, or a tractor pto.



I agree -he was probably the go to guy for repairs in that area - which is still pretty sparsely populated but before WWII was absolutely nowhere USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2014)

Well I think I have done it again, I found and scored another old piece of American iron. The story on this one is that I made an offer on this machine about 2 years ago. It has been sitting in a shop I go to for work for many years, not even plugged in. They have a newer Bridgeport mill and this one was retired. So they did not accept my offer when I made it and I walked away. 4 months ago the shop foreman approached me when I was making a delivery and said they were thinking of selling it again, I said my original offer would still stand. Last week I was at the shop again, the foreman wasn't there and one of the older veterans of the shop and a young kid took care of my pick up order. The vet asked me about the mill again, I said I made an offer again but did not hear anything, the kid said wait a minute and I will be right back, he comes back with a suit from the front office and says this is my dad Rob one of the owners. Rob says your Greg? Yes I said, from A1-Roll? Yes I said, Your offer is still the same? Yes I said. He said we will accept it, when do you want to pick it up? Oh happy day! I tried not to be too excited but shook his hand and said thank you very much. So here it is, I believe it is a 1977, Powermatic/Burke millright knee mill. 1hp 3 phase. Purchase price? $350.00
Here's some pics. Picked it up yesterday.

How she sat in the shop for years unused.





On my work truck, my daily driver if you will. My boss is cool about me using the truck to pick up machines. I just ask him and he has never said no.





1500lbs of American cast iron strapped and chained down and not going anywhere. 





I am so stoked, this machine is so much more substantial than my other Burke mill. 




So it is still sitting indoors at my work shop. I will break it down into it's basic sub assemblies to get it home. I am not going to repaint this one, maybe just a touch up here and there, it has been repainted as the original color was green. I will clean, oil and lube, inspect, and repair as needed, and just use it as it was intended to be used.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung (Dec 11, 2014)

Very nice, Greg! What an awesome addition to your shop!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2014)

@woodtickgreg You get much more old Iron in that basement and the damned house is going to sink!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> @woodtickgreg You get much more old Iron in that basement and the damned house is going to sink!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too funny Mike. Although I would like this in the metal shop side of the basement I don't know if I can get it down there. The main casting base of this machine is going to be really heavy! I will be able to better judge the weight if I can move the base by itself on a dolly. Dunno, we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

Greg that's a super snag.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2014)

PS- Nice old Iron Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice score, Greg. If you find it's twin brother for the same price, please give me a holler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I've been on the road the last couple of days. I've been on my way to pickup my 100 LB little giant power hammer. I got this at an extremely discounted price because there is a crack in the lower part of the frame but it has been somewhat repaired by laurel machine and foundry co in Mississippi and was in use up until he got it to sell it. I bought it from the man himself, Sid. He bought what was left of the Little Giant when they basically went out of business. He owns all the blueprints for parts and such. They don't make any hammers anymore but they rebuild and make parts for existing ones.

It was about a 12 hour drive to nebraska to pick it up. I was planning to have it shipped but about the cheapest shipping quote we could come up with was $1200.00. I decided to drive there and pick it up. It weighs about 3600 lbs.

I asked him if he knew how old mine was and he said he would look it up. We went back to his office and he pulled out what looked to be ancient books. Apparently, these were the original Little Giant records that had every hammer they made listed along with who purchased it and where it went. Mine had a date of May 21, 1947. It went to Frank Consa & Son in Homestead, PA.

These are forging power hammers for anyone who doesn't know. The 100 LB. refers to the weight of the ram that it is driving up and down.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2014)

Cody that is so cool. There is a shop I go to in Detroit that has a couple of forging hammers like that, not the same brand but old school massive American cast iron beast that shakes the building when they are in use.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow! Nice score. I'd love to see a video clip when you get it into operation...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll get a video up when I get it running for sure.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome piece of equipment, Cody!

Made in Mankato, MN? They were made only a little over an hour down the road from where I live - that's cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Cody I have no use for one but if I ever run across a deal like that I'll buy just because it looks so cool in a shop. 

_Hey Kev what's this tool?

It's my Little Giant power hammer. Her name is Thoretta the Hammer Maiden.

What's she do?

Beats stuff into submission. _

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 14, 2014)

Finished studying up on some basic info about the hammer. Decided to turn it on and just see what happens. Lubed her up good and...she runs!

I know he said that it ran but I just wasn't sure until I saw it run for myself. Gotta be real gentle with the foot pedal. Don't want that thing to take off without being bolted to the floor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's my newest piece of old American iron. Can't wait to get it in my shop and start shining her up.

Old Sheldon metal lathe off of a Navy ship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2015)

That's a beaut Cody. Looks like you got some nice tooling with it too. Congrats!


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 10, 2015)

I missed a good one last night. An old Walker Turner 5110 Gap Bed lathe popped up on Craigslist last night and the guy only wanted $60 for it. It had a motor, 3 face plates, and a three jaw chuck with it. The big catch was it needed a new spindle and step pulled. This is not a big deal for me because my youngest brother is a machinist an he could have easily made me a new one. I emailed the guy right away (less than an hour after it was posted) and it was already gone.

This is what it would have looked like all cleaned up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok, that's a first, pics and it never happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Betterbilliards (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice old lathe, I have a similar old craftsman.
Here's a picture of her before and while I started to clean her up.
I'll get some recent photos soon.


Rob.M

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 24, 2015)

Been too long since a post was made to this thread!

This should be coming home with me tomorrow night. And old Delta (Milwaukee) scroll saw. It's supposed to be in running condition. Seller is going to hold it for me and we'll be meeting after he gets out of work tomorrow. If all goes well, this will be one of those "you suck!" deals.  Hopefully more pictures and details tomorrow night!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Been too long since a post was made to this thread!
> 
> This should be coming home with me tomorrow night. And old Delta (Milwaukee) scroll saw. It's supposed to be in running condition. Seller is going to hold it for me and we'll be meeting after he gets out of work tomorrow. If all goes well, this will be one of those "you suck!" deals.  Hopefully more pictures and details tomorrow night!
> 
> View attachment 88471



I have almost the same saw. nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2015)

I recently scored one too! But no stand with mine. And all the stuff for the dust blower is missing so I have to figure that out yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2015)

Are those old scroll saws like that better than the newer good ones? I know they are heavier which is good, but do they lack any newer technology or features of say an excalibur etc.? The reason I ask is because they come up on CL here frequently usually cheap.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Are those old scroll saws like that better than the newer good ones? I know they are heavier which is good, but do they lack any newer technology or features of say an excalibur etc.? The reason I ask is because they come up on CL here frequently usually cheap.


Cheap! That's why I snagged one. Are they better than an excalibur? Heck no. But they are smooth, tough, and the blade travels straight up and down with no arc. With todays modern blades and maybe some updates to the clamping hardware you can get them to work pretty good. They have a large swing too. Mike's is extremely rare with his electronic variable speed, Mine has a crank and variable speed pulleys, I can't really tell from the pics how Matts speed is changed. At least you would want the crank unless your ok with changing belt positions on the pulleys.
But I have run the excaliburs and they are the bomb! But also about a grand for the one I want.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Are those old scroll saws like that better than the newer good ones? I know they are heavier which is good, but do they lack any newer technology or features of say an excalibur etc.? The reason I ask is because they come up on CL here frequently usually cheap.



Mine is pinless and also True variable speed. It is and old add on-I think. Never used a quality new one. Have a cheap new one and the delta is by far better. blower works. It is somewhere above. Picture is the day I brought it home-not fully assembled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2015)

My blade holders are pinned or pinless. You want to use pinless for fret work.That is a really cool saw mike! I may hook up a fish tank air pump for a blower.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice saw Mike - is it getting the same attention and TLC as your lathe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice saw Mike - is it getting the same attention and TLC as your lathe?


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> My blade holders are pinned or pinless. You want to use pinless for fret work.That is a really cool saw mike! I may hook up a fish tank air pump for a blower.



Thanks Greg, The Variac speed adjuster hooks to a DC motor. It works Perfect. Has power at 1 stroke a second on up. It might use pinned but I know it uses pinless.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice saw Mike - is it getting the same attention and TLC as your lathe?



To fess up- all tools in shop are down except for jet band saw and old dust collector. I cut blanks with it and have not stopped. I will be setting up shop at end of next month again. But to answer your question- I do use it more then lathe. It is not a go to tool for me though but when the need arises it is nice to have and was cheap.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 24, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I can't really tell from the pics how Matts speed is changed. At least you would want the crank unless your ok with changing belt positions on the pulleys.



I'll have to change pulleys, but I'm ok with that! Everything looks intact on the one I'm picking up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 25, 2015)

No pics yet, so the following didn't happen.  (I promise to try and get some pics, hopefully in the next few days.)

$30 later, the saw followed me home! It runs and everything is in overall good shape! The guy I bought it from has had it for at least 30 years and hardly even used it - used it so little that there were still blades that he got when he bought the saw used. Will need a little attention and cleaning, but nothing is broken. Needs a new cord, so I'll replace that. I haven't determined yet if the blower works or not, but from what I read last night, it's common to find them plugged and I even found a write up at OWWM/VitageMachinery.org on how to rebuild or clean them and get them working again. Has the original base - welded together from the factory instead of bolted together, which is the earlier base that came with these saws. (Did just a little bit of reading on these saws last night, lol.)

There is no serial number plate on the saw - nor is there a place where one was, which indicated that this was from before Delta used serial numbers on their machines. We're looking at very late 1930's, 1940 or 41 at the latest, on this one!

Am going to give it a check over, address anything immediate, and clean it up and get bare metal protected before winter. Then next summer I'm thinking about doing a full restoration on it. Am also going to hunt down a belt guard - got my eye on one already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't wait to see pics of it. 30bucks? Brother you dun good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 25, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Can't wait to see pics of it. 30bucks? Brother you dun good!



Yeah, at $30, I knew that I better not let this one pass by without trying to snag it! Mike had linked me to a belt/pulley cover that is for sale, and my wife is on board with me trying to get it - even encouraging me to get it, on account of little hands and wanting to keep them safe.

The seller was a great guy - had a good visit with him. He was a cabinet maker, though I'm uncertain if that's what he's still doing for employment. Has always wanted to get into turning pens, so I left my contact information with him so if he ever decides to take the leap and get a lathe he can contact me. Told him I'd be more than happy to help him get started and teach him a few things if that day ever comes.

The more I think about it, the more I'm determined to take the time next summer to make this saw look real nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, I finally got the saw back on the stand last night and took a few pictures, before waxing some bare metal and putting it in a corner until I have time to work on the saw next year. Planning a full restoration on this one.

Original stand! Someone made a base for it at some point to make it a little more mobile. I'll be making a new mobile platform for it eventually - this one doesn't work too well and the two wheels on it are about ready to fall off.

Will also be searching out a cover for the belt and pulleys. Already got one I'm looking at and will know tomorrow if I get it or not.



 

You can see the piece of wood that someone had cut and drilled holes into for blade storage. It just sits on the arm of the saw. 

Yes, it has the Retirement Lamp, minus one nut on the arms that hold it in place. It will need a new cord and plug.



 



 

Some neat decals and badges on this machine. The badges will remain, but the decals will likely have to be redone since they've gotten pretty worn. OWWM/Vintage Machinery has some image files of many of the decals (including all of the ones that are on this saw and stand) and how-tos on how to make new decals using decal paper, and I plan to do that if I can't save them/paint around them.

Decal on the stand.



 

Front of the saw.



 

Motor Badge



 

The original J-bolts that would have been used to attach the saw to the base were missing. Somewhere along the line, these replaced them. I'll also be searching out a set of J-bolts.



 

As said, I do have plans to restore this saw. The paint colors won't be exactly matched to the original, but it'll still be a grey and black scheme. Some parts will get cleaned and polished. Decals will get remade. The switch is on the motor and I plan to leave it, though it needs a new cord and plug. I am planning on adding another switch that goes to a plug to plug the saw into so that I can mount a switch in an easier to access location. A belt guard is a must - my son loves being in the shop with me and I want to protect his fingers. Since there is no serial number to help me date this saw (this saw pre-dates Delta's use of serial numbers on their machines), nearest I can tell is that this saw was likely made in 1938 or 1939. Everything is still in great shape! This was $30 very well spent.

I was thinking about trying to get the saw at least cleaned up this year still, but right now I've already got one machine in the process of being worked on, last thing I need is a second in pieces in my small shop! The blades and gibs are rusted in place on the Craftsman Jointer I picked up previously. Right now I've been applying a mix of Acetone and ATF to it once or twice a day to try and loosen it up. I'll keep applying and give it some time, but I'm thinking I might have to apply some gentle and well placed heat to get things moving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 6, 2015)

That stand matches the Delta unit someone dumped in my driveway last year. I thought, rebuild, she said remove, well sad to say I could have like sold off the parts. And no, this did not have pulley covers either. Good luck on the restoration....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 6, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> she said remove





My wife was actually along with me when I picked this one up, so I don't have to worry about her telling me to get rid of it!


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 15, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Well, I finally got the saw back on the stand last night and took a few pictures, before waxing some bare metal and putting it in a corner until I have time to work on the saw next year. Planning a full restoration on this one.
> 
> Original stand! Someone made a base for it at some point to make it a little more mobile. I'll be making a new mobile platform for it eventually - this one doesn't work too well and the two wheels on it are about ready to fall off.
> 
> ...



Nice tool grab! I used rattle can gray hammered finish paint on my $10 Walker Turner Sears 12" band saw . I like the look and it hides a lot of battle scares

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 30, 2016)

This thread has gone way too long without a post!

Teaser shot (pic from the CL add - it's dark out and this is still in the back of the van) of what followed me home today for $25.  

I am _extremely_ excited about picking this one up. Can anyone figure out why?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sprung said:


> This thread has gone way too long without a post!
> 
> Teaser shot (pic from the CL add - it's dark out and this is still in the back of the van) of what followed me home today for $25.
> 
> ...




WAG it is a Sprunger

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2016)

well not so wild- a few letters are showing...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 30, 2016)

Ahh, so your  eyes could read that in the small pic! 

I've been trying for a while to get my hands on a tool that was made by the Sprunger Brothers that didn't require expensive shipping or too long of a drive. I had to pass on a table saw and jointer combo last year because things came up and I wasn't going to be able to make the trip and pick it up.Someone saw this one posted on the Minneapolis/Twin Cities Craigslist yesterday and linked me to it on Facebook. Since I was already heading up to the Cities today, I called the guy - just barely over an hour after he posted it for sale.

While I've not explored how, I would be related to the Sprunger brothers who founded the company - though very distantly related.

I've been wanting a tool with my name on it for a while now - and today was able to make that happen! It's an 8" bench top table saw. My plan is to restore it and use it. I'll probably build a sled for it and use it for cutting small pieces.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Oct 1, 2016)

Got it out of the van this afternoon - this little saw was easy enough to move around by myself. Couple quick pics of it. I'll try to remember to do a thread whenever I get around to tearing it down and doing a full restoration on it. There's a small piece or two missing, but it is fully functional. Was very surprised to see in the pictures on Craigslist that it still had the original miter gauge. (Of course, it being lightly rusted into the slot does help to prevent its loss... Thankfully it only took a gentle pull to get it free.)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2016)

You got the docs approval to start moving heavy stuff?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You got the docs approval to start moving heavy stuff?



Yup! Had my follow-up appointment with the surgeon on September 9th, 3 weeks after surgery, and already then he cleared me of restrictions and told me I was free to do whatever I wanted to do, though it's only been in the last week or so that I've started to lift the heavy stuff. No pain, no problems at this point - I'm real glad he was able to do it laparoscopicly instead of opening me up; it made recovery go a lot quicker.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2018)

Well, bringing in another piece of old iron into the shop next week. Picking this one up Monday or Tuesday. Located only 35 miles away from me - and I was already going to be in town where it's at both of those days.

Yup, another Sprunger Brothers table saw. This one is a 10" saw. I still haven't had a chance to restore the 8" one I picked up a while ago, but I plan to give the 8" one a restoration this summer and give it to my father.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

